# "Special" hotel rates for wedding guests?



## usrbin (1 Apr 2008)

Just wondering if anyone else has ever encountered this behaviour by hotels which are hosting weddings. 
Here's what happens. The hotel may or may not promise a "special" rate, but regardless, if you make them aware that you are attending the Smith-Jones wedding on such-and-such a date, you'll find that they apply a higher room rate than normal.

I'm definitely encountering this at the moment - I've just booked a room for a family wedding, via the hotel's own website, at the standard rate. Siblings and cousins who rang and mentioned the particular wedding were charged slightly more.

I think I've encountered this before too, but forgotten the details.
Anyone else ever run into this?


----------



## sandrat (1 Apr 2008)

I encountered this for my wedding where guests were being told a different rate to the agreed rate we had arranged and I rang the manager and turned into bridezilla. In the end I got the rate reduced further, got free accomodation for in laws and wedding party and huge apologies. Before I had done this I had someone from work try to ring up and book a room as a normal guest and they got a cheaper rate than a friend attending the wedding got quoted. God bless speaker phone. They claimed there was some glitch with whatever had been entered into the system in the first place. Bridezilla to the rescue.


----------



## cinders (1 Apr 2008)

had a similar issue when I was arranging my wedding.  I raised it with the reservations desk & the wedding co-ordinator.  I did tell our wedding guests the wedding rate & if they could to try & get a cheaper rate online.  In fairness to the hotel, they advised that the internet rate can be cheaper (regardless of wedding or not!) & the standard internet rate did rise significantly before the 'wedding rate' expired.


----------



## nacho_libre (1 Apr 2008)

From what I understand the hotel usually gives a certain number of rooms to 
the Bride & Groom at a reduced rate. 

In our case we are getting married soon and we have been offered 10 rooms 
at a rate of E65pps and the usual rate is E75 euro. The reduction is only given to 
the rooms booked directly through the B&G. Doesn't matter what the guests say 
to the hotel staff when booking, they will only give the reduction to rooms which 
were booked by the B&G. 

I'm sure hotel policies differ, but this has been my own personal experience.


----------



## sandrat (1 Apr 2008)

we had no such restriction for our guests


----------



## usrbin (1 Apr 2008)

Interesting. I'm not imagining things, so...

Nacholibre, what you're getting sounds like what is generally promised but (if my suspicions are correct, and it seems they are) is not delivered. Similarly in the case of our coming family wedding, the hotel in question has asked the bride and groom for a list of people who are availing of the "special rate"; they have told the bride and groom that this rate is E100 per person + E50 per child from age 3 upwards. I booked a family room for two adults, a 3-year-old child and a baby for E230, using the hotel's website. Not a huge difference in this case, but the principle is the same (and the prices are too damn high, anyway!)

I'd respectfully suggest that you double-check the hotel are keeping their end of the deal i.e. check independently that the regular rate for that night is in fact E75.

BTW Sandrat/Bridezilla, fair dues to you for starting and winning that fight.


----------



## truthseeker (2 Apr 2008)

Has happened me for at least 5 different weddings in the past few years, now im savvy enough to make a booking mentioning wedding rate then go online and if its cheaper (which is always has been in my experience - one to the tune of 170 euro cheaper), and then phone back and say 'oh i didnt realise i was already booked in to share with someone else when i made the reservation a few minutes ago' and cancel it and keep my internet reservation. Granted the internet prices do go up as it gets nearer the time but if you get there early you always beat the wedding rate.


----------



## joanod (2 Apr 2008)

Had this experience yesterday 250euro for a double room for a wedding we ar attending and its 165 the night after same room same bed etc and we would probably get more sleep!! The hotel is granted 5 star but I dont care if it had 10stars its the principle its wrong and at a time when tourism should be encourged..... I'll not pay 250 for defo but no doubt there will be lots that will!!


----------



## serotoninsid (2 Apr 2008)

Yes, came across this as a guest at a wedding in London last year. I booked the same room for considerably less through an online hotel room booking outfit that same hotel used...


----------



## lightup (2 Apr 2008)

It is not just weddings this happens at.  

I was at a funeral recently and we went to a hotel after the mass.  I decided to have a drink and stay and so checked the rates online on the mobile.  I found a rate of €75 and went to reception to book.  When I got to reception I was told there was a 'special rate' for those attending the funeral of €140!  When I mentioned the online rate the receptionist said 'well book online then'.  I did so while standing in reception and then handed her my mobile with the booking reference!


----------



## usrbin (2 Apr 2008)

That's absolutely disgraceful.  Bad enough for weddings but to try to gouge a funeral party...


----------



## nacho_libre (2 Apr 2008)

Hi guys, 
I already mentioned in a previous post that our reduced rate  from the 
hotel is 130per room or E65pps. The usual rate is 150per room. 

However, having checked online, I can book the same rooms for just under 
E120per room. So, I'll be advising all my guests to book online as long as they 
can get it for under E130per room. 

I agree it's a disgrace but I think all/most hotels do it. They sell a number of rooms 
to online agents such as expedia at a reduced rate at the beginning of the year, 
so that they are guaranteed an income for that room regardless of demand on any 
particular date. It does make business sense, and as long are people are aware of it
 they can still get the best deals.

So thank you guys for making me aware of it. Maybe I can help my guests 
to save a few quid! God knows, weddings are expensive enough!


----------



## liketoknow (2 Apr 2008)

nacho libre, getting married next year think i will take your advice and also advise my guests to book online


----------



## picaresque (5 Apr 2008)

Funnily enough I had the opposite experience recently. The online rate for a hotel I'm staying in after a wedding was roughly e250 and when I phoned and said I was staying as part of a wedding the priced dropped to e170. Seems I am alone on this one.


----------



## Complainer (6 Apr 2008)

liketoknow said:


> nacho libre, getting married next year think i will take your advice and also advise my guests to book online


Or maybe just push the hotel to make sure guests get the best rate when booking by phone?


----------



## sandrat (6 Apr 2008)

just turn into Bridezilla/Groomzilla and have it out with the hotel. Very enjoyable really.


----------



## Tarquin (8 Apr 2008)

I had


----------



## Guest127 (8 Apr 2008)

major birthday coming up for a family member. Hotel in north Dublin offered special rate to guests of party who wish to stay over €150 for room b/b. Online same hotel same date €110. Not just weddings as other posters have stated.


----------

